

Django on Python 3 almost there - flexterra
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/django-developers/T30bCR8WO7A/reeGuAWYOVIJ

======
dhaivatpandya
I've stopped caring about Python 3... PyPy seems like a much more viable
platform.

Even though we all hate Java for it, Java has never had any of these
"deprecation" issues and language "jumps"

~~~
kbd
Even if you've "stopped caring about Python 3" and favor PyPy, _the PyPy
developers themselves_ care about Python 3 support and are working to get
there. Language != implementation. _Everyone_ , including the PyPy developers,
view Python 3 (the language, if not CPython the implementation) as the future
of Python.

Also, I'm not sure why Java is related, but what's your point?

------
grovulent
Projects like this are necessary before any sort of critical mass can be
reached. It's got to get to the point where the costs of moving over the
python3 are minimal.

Even when I'm not building a web app - I'll often work in the django
environment because of the many handy libraries it has built in. This has
meant that Python3 has been a complete non-starter for me.

So props to Vinay for the work.

